# copying IDE hd to SATA hd



## msantosh18 (Mar 5, 2008)

can anyone help me for the following problem

i got a new SATA hd and i have copied my old IDE hd to my new sata hd

and the os in IDE hd is windows 2000. the copying was sucessful but i cant boot into the system


----------



## ramsubraj (Mar 6, 2008)

some details on the above issue.....

source : samsung 80GB ide hard disk

target : seagate 80gb sata hard disk


copied using : Norton Ghost


problem 1:

had blue screen error related to acpi.....

solution :

=copied acpi.sys from an windows xp system to windows 2000
=acpi error was solved.

problem 2:

now blue screen error shows INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE


SOLUTION NEEDED.............

PLEASE HELP......


----------



## chiru (Mar 6, 2008)

may be ur motherboard doesn't support sata drives


----------



## ramsubraj (Mar 7, 2008)

the old motherboard did not support sata..........

but now it is connected to the latest Intel 945GCNL Board......

so its not a problem with the motherboard


----------



## passion_unlimitedd (Apr 1, 2008)

msantosh18 said:


> can anyone help me for the following problem
> 
> i got a new SATA hd and i have copied my old IDE hd to my new sata hd
> 
> and the os in IDE hd is windows 2000. the copying was sucessful but i cant boot into the system



how u copied the HDD ? did u simply performed copy/paste the whole HDD ? if so it will not boot from u r sata hdd. make an image of u r old IDE hdd and then restore the image in the new sata hdd. it will do the job. for making image u can use norton ghost, acronis true image etc .


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 22, 2008)

+1 for passion_unlimitedd


----------

